# Stock boost 4 225hp TT?



## olias (Feb 2, 2005)

Just bought the car and found a Bailey DV under the hood and was going to get the car flashed with GIAC so I want to check the PSI b4 I do it and run into problems at eurosportacc.com, I want to make sure there is not a chip in the car already. sorry just a little plug for them!!!














I LOVE BEER!!! OH WHAT IS THAT HONEY!!! YEAH. 5 MINUTES!!!







DONT GET MARRIED...JK!!!


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Stock boost 4 225hp TT? (olias)*

14.5psi....
I just installed my boost gauge and it running ~25psi at max


----------



## olias (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Stock boost 4 225hp TT? (kclax44)*

thanks gonna install my boost gauge tomorrow but just want to be sure it is not chipped b4 i go to get my giac. thanks again for the post. Cheers


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Stock boost 4 225hp TT? (olias)*

I would think that the rep that is installing GIAC would be able to tell if you have a file that is not OEM on your ECU. A boost gauge though will certainly give you some answers.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

yea mine with a MBC only will peak at 21-22 and taper back down to a little over 14. once it held 18 pounds in 4th... was not going to waste the extra boost so I just finished out 4th







... felt sooooo good...


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Stock boost 4 225hp TT? (kclax44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kclax44* »_14.5psi....
I just installed my boost gauge and it running ~25psi at max























25 psi ????? what kinda mods ?? are you running chipped or resistor?? stock K04?? thx


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Stock boost 4 225hp TT? (jason bouchard)*

APR Reflashed ECU 93 octane, AEM DryFlow Filter w/ BPI Flowstack, APR Silicone Compression Inlet on stock K04:
Peaks at ~25
Wide-open hits about 25 in 1st, maintains ~20-22 up through 4th, ~18-20 in 5th/6th... 
Hope this helps!!


----------

